# [Italian NR] Contardi Giovanni 3x3x3 avg5 10.43 @ Italian Open 2010



## contacube (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 7, 2010)

Giovanni!  Nice job man! You are now officially crazy! 

Btw, did I tell you: Giovanni!


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

You turn so fast it's unreal O_O


----------



## riffz (Jun 7, 2010)

So consistent!


----------



## contacube (Jun 7, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Giovanni!  Nice job man! You are now officially crazy!
> 
> Btw, did I tell you: Giovanni!



Oliver!!! thanks 
ahahah I enjoyed very much with you,
I hope to meet again soon, maybe the Europeans


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, how long have you been cubing?
You seem to have improved at an insane rate...


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 7, 2010)

wonderful!


----------



## contacube (Jun 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Also, how long have you been cubing?
> You seem to have improved at an insane rate...



I solved the cube for the first time on March 1 in 2009 ...
then one year and three months


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

contacube said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how long have you been cubing?
> ...



wtf.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2010)

O_O
A year and 3 months...


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you post some home videos?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> contacube said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



wtf.

also, you make orange cross look cool


----------



## Faz (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy...

Your LL is so fast!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 8, 2010)

Whoa! To make feliks have that reaction that's some pure talent! How about a rowe vs feliks vs giovanni vs erik contest?


----------



## Konsta (Jun 8, 2010)

Mind-blowing.. :|


----------



## ianini (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been solving it since then at I'm not even sub 14! Great job!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

10 sec average in 15 months? 

Must drop 12 seconds in 6 months...


----------



## Faz (Jun 8, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Whoa! To make feliks have that reaction that's some pure talent! How about a rowe vs feliks vs giovanni vs erik contest?



you left out rowan, hubi, and joey

especially joey


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 8, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! To make feliks have that reaction that's some pure talent! How about a rowe vs feliks vs giovanni vs erik contest?
> ...



+ harris


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 8, 2010)

I apologize, I'm rather new to the speedsolving community :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 8, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...



and austin moore is pretty good too


----------



## contacube (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone...i'm so happy


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2010)

contacube said:


> Thanks to everyone...i'm so happy



Can you post an average 12 video from home?


----------



## Toad (Jun 8, 2010)

Immense...

Turning speed is mad, and so consistent


----------



## AndyK (Jun 8, 2010)

I love your F2L. Great stuff


----------



## Shortey (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow... that's insane. 1 year and three months!? People say I improve fast... :confused:


----------



## contacube (Jun 8, 2010)

joey said:


> contacube said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone...i'm so happy
> ...



certainly, I will do these days


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 8, 2010)

joey said:


> contacube said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone...i'm so happy
> ...



11.02 avg12 and 9.87 avg5


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw the 9.87, must have missed the 11.02.
I'm sure he could make a sub11 video.


----------

